# Coat Advice



## Gjjwilliams (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi

sorry I know this is cockapoo forum but I though I’d still ask a cavapoo question and apologies for asking something that probably gets asked all the time.
What are peoples thoughts on how are new little cavapoos coat will turn out:


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi , lovely pup. My cockapoo looked similar and then got quite curly if that’s any help .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

